# CAAD9 creaking



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

I bought a CAAD9 optimo 1 a few weeks ago, and I must say that's a beautiful ride. However....

- The steering creaks a lot. And there's lots of flex sideways. 
- The BB creaks as well. it's FSA MegaExo, with compact FSA SL-K carbon crankarms

Took it to the shop for a service and was fine for the first 30 Ks, but after that -and specially when climbing off-saddle-, it creaks like's about to break in half !. 

The fork is the Premium with carbon steerer, and I'm wondering if the "normal" Ultra fork with allu steerer would be less creaky and firmer. 

I'm kind of hoping that this is all part of the "settling in" period, but the bike's done aprox 500K already and there's no sign of "silencing".

Anyone experienced same issues?.


----------



## Speedy (Oct 30, 2005)

LeDomestique said:


> -and specially when climbing off-saddle-,


Just a thought... It could be your brakes are to tight and the flex from the wheels is rubbing on them - esp. when out of the saddle. Try loosening your brakes and see if that helps.


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

*Mmmmm...*

Thanks for the post. 

I removed the front wheel, put it back on, and...voila!. Creaking gone. I guess it was sitting on the wrong spot. 

I still have to go on a long ride to see if the fix is permanent and if the BB is still creaking or if it was just the fork. 

cheers


----------



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

*what worked for me...*

i had a caad8 with a premium + fork and the head tube creaked a lot. what worked for me was:

1) ditch the carbon headset spacers and replace with aluminum. This goes for any bike, but carbon spacers can sometimes be the source of a headtube creak. Alternatively, you can grease the the edges of the spacers where they come into contact with one another, the stem, and the headset. This sometimes works too.

2) Make sure the headset has enough preload on it. On a normal threadless headset, you adjust the top cap screw to eliminate bearing play, then lock in the pre-load w/ the stem bolts. With an integrated headset, it seems you have to add a little bit of extra pre-load, past the point where you've simply eliminated bearing play. (give the top cap screw an extra 1/8 of a turn) You don't want the bearings binding in place, but you need to put enough load on the bearings to seat them correctly into the frame.

Hope one or both of these works for you...it did for me last spring.


----------



## Bike N Gear (Jan 30, 2007)

We went thru this in my shop. After changing the fork, stem & handlebar, regreasing the headset, the noise would come back within one or two rides.

Finally, we removed the endcaps from the Ksyrium wheels, lightly greased them and the noise has been gone for over 8 months. Cannondale was ready to give the customer a new bike. Glad my mechanic checked the hubs.


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks for your post. Looks like creaks come from where you least expect them. 

I haven't greased the endcaps yet, but sounds like a good idea. I'll try that before any other operation involving removing the handlebar or stem. 

As I said, jI ust removed the wheel, put it back on and the noise is gone. Let's see if it lasts. 

Thanks for the posts. 

cheers


----------



## 12x23 (Jan 28, 2004)

*front skewer a little too loose ???*

I had the same thing with an oclv a few years ago. About drove me crazy...., removed the bars, stem, fork and regreased them numerous times. Still creaked, especially when I was standing. And the noise coming through the carbon frame sounded like it was about to splinter. 

One afternoon after all I could stand of it I stopped, sat on the toptube and applied the brakes, and twisted on the bars. The sound was coming from way down the fork. I opened the skewer, tightened it about 1/8 turn, clamped it, end of creak. 

Check the easy stuff first.


----------



## tlite48 (May 4, 2006)

After performing all of the previous recommendations, I eliminated a creak by greasing the water cage screws. Easy fix, frustrating to locate.


----------



## MWT (Nov 12, 2002)

Front wheels - especially those using Mavic's non-metallic skewers - often cause creaking at the drop out. I eventually replaced the skewers, but the temporary solution is to lube the drop-outs.


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

I greased the skewers and... problem solved. Has been quiet for the last 6 weeks.

cheers


----------



## Nigel (Jun 5, 2005)

everyone already hit it i see, but i had a creaking problem on mine, thought the stem or bars was gonna snap off when going up hill or out of the saddle. Took it to the shop and he tightened my skewer and the noise was gone. Told me about a fella that had the same problem and almost replaced everythign on the bike trying to find it.


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

I fixed the same problem on my Trek Madone 6.5 a few weeks ago by simply cleaning and lightly lubing my rear quick release skewer. I could have sworn it was coming from my bottom bracket. Chainring bolts and chainring to crankarm interfaces are also frequent causes. If the skewer doesnt fix it try removing the chainring bolts and chainrings,then lightly grease all contact points and retighten. 99% chance its a component and not the frame. good luck


----------

